# Taboo of tattoos in the workplace



## Double Barrel BB (May 30, 2007)

This article, might bring up a good discussion....

Should Christians get Tattoos? Afterall our body is the temple, and we should not deface the temple right?

DB BB


Taboo of tattoos in the workplace
Harry Wessel
Sentinel Staff Writer
May 28, 2007


Russell Parrish would like a better job. He manages his father-in-law's small restaurant, but other prospective employers won't even give him applications, let alone interviews. By his count, he's been turned down for more than two dozen jobs in the last couple of months, and he's pretty sure he knows why.

"It comes down to skin color," said Parrish, 29, who has dozens of tattoos that cover his arms, hands, torso and neck. "I want a career; I want same the shot as everybody else."

Parrish, who lives with his wife, Victoria, in Lake Wales, feels strongly enough about his plight and that of other heavily tattooed people that he has started an advocacy group to fight for their employment rights.

"I'm not doing this for anybody but the people who want careers and are unable to get them," he said.

He reports receiving literally hundreds of supporting calls from the tattoo community, though he acknowledges having little luck in getting legislators or government officials to listen to his complaints of discrimination.

His complaints have merit on one level, employment lawyers agree. There is no doubt people with visible tattoos suffer workplace discrimination, "but it's legal discrimination," said Gary Wilson, a Winter Park employment lawyer.

Among the categories covered under federal and state discrimination laws are minorities, women, people over 40 and those with certain disabilities, Wilson explained, but not those who choose to have body art permanently inked on their skin.

The one exception would be a tattoo placed for religious reasons, but that claim seldom gets very far.

The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission takes claims of religious discrimination seriously, and it recognizes that some religions and sects require tattoos for their adherents, said EEOC spokesman James Ryan. But claimants must have a sincerely held religious belief, "and what is a 'sincerely held religious belief' comes under dispute," he said.

Tattoos, far more likely to be a form of self-expression than an aspect of religious ritual, are more common than ever in the U.S. Thirty-six percent of those ages 18 to 25, and 40 percent of those ages 26 to 40, have at least one tattoo, according to a fall 2006 survey by the Pew Research Center.

But tattoos don't become an employment issue unless they are visible, and many workers with body art on their torsos or upper arms have no trouble keeping their tattoos to themselves. A more detailed, 2004 survey by Northwestern University's Department of Dermatology reported that more than half of those with tattoos had at least one that was in an exposed area such as an arm, ankle or neck, but even most exposed tattoos can be covered with long pants, long-sleeved shirts and other work-appropriate clothing.

Tattoo policies

And that's what usually happens. Walt Disney World, SeaWorld Orlando and Wal-Mart Stores Inc., for example, all have written policies that apply to "visible" tattoos, and even those are not necessarily ruled out.

Disney says employees can't use bandages to cover such tattoos, but they can use opaque makeup. SeaWorld specifies "non-conservative, large or offensive tattoos," and adds that tattoos will be evaluated on a case-by-case basis. Wal-Mart says tattoos "that are offensive or distractive are to be covered by clothing or other means."

Gatorland, where Russell Parrish once worked as an alligator wrestler, will hire qualified employees with visible tattoos, said the park's human resource director, Bonnie Van Dyke. But any and all tattoos must be covered up when working with the public, she said, explaining, "We don't want to ever insult a guest."

For Parrish, who worked at Gatorland for three months in 2003, that meant donning a heavy scarf, gloves "and a double uniform top with a shirt underneath so nothing showed" when he wrestled gators.

For Clint Womack, a 33-year-old respiratory therapist at Winter Park Memorial Hospital, it simply means wearing long sleeves and long pants at work. Heavily tattooed since his days in the Navy, Womack said his body art has caused few problems for his career.

He acknowledged being more vigilant about keeping his arms covered when he first started working at the hospital four years ago. "But once you prove your capabilities, it doesn't become an issue. I run into some people at work who are not necessarily approving, but they're in no position to do anything."

Womack, like most people with multiple tattoos, realizes there's a line that is dangerous to cross. While his arms, legs and much of his torso are covered with tattoos, his hands, neck and face are clear. "Tattoos are a choice you make, and you have to live with your choices."

Discreetly placed

At Devotion Tattoo in Orlando, a police officer recently came in with his short-sleeved uniform top to make sure the tattoo he received would not extend below his clothing, reported store manager Chava Goldman. The shop on Mills Avenue tattoos a lot of professionals, she said, who work with the shop's artists to make sure their body art can be hidden on the job.

Shaun Blayer, who owns Defiant Ink tattoo shops in Sebring and Lake Wales, said many of his customers who want large tattoos wind up downsizing their concept so the tattoos don't show in work clothing. If anyone wants a tattoo on the wrists, hands or face, "we give them a 15-minute lecture on how it will be there the rest of their life."

Most people don't need the lecture. They already know a tattoo that can't be easily covered will drastically cut down on their job options.

And they're right. From an employer's view, "some customers may be understanding, but a lot won't," said Peter Ronza, a compensation and benefits manager at a Midwestern university and a spokesman for the Society for Human Resource Management.

Employers "can't afford to lose business because a guy has something [tattooed] crawling up his neck," Ronza said. "Perception is reality, and people make decisions based on image."

But as trends come and go, perceptions change, Ronza said, citing the increasing number -- and acceptance -- of high-powered corporate men with pierced ears. If more people wear tattoos, particularly people who eventually move into positions of responsibility, tattoos will be more accepted.

Eric Storch, a University of Florida clinical psychologist who co-authored a 2003 study of tattooed college students, agrees. But just because some tattoos may be accepted in the workplace doesn't mean all will be. "There's a difference between a dainty butterfly and a cross with skulls," Storch said. "People make a choice about how they present themselves."

Tattoos already are increasingly accepted in certain fields, such as entertainment, high-tech and some niche retail areas. The Web site modifiedmind.com lists scores of "mod-friendly" employers in a variety of fields that hire people with visible tattoos and piercings.

One surprise mod-friendly listing is Bank of America. A spokesman for the company verified its policy: "A tattoo is not a factor in hiring a skilled professional who is the right person for the job."

Which is pretty much what Russell Parrish is asking for. He sees no reason why his tattoos -- of animals, of skulls, of horror movie heroes, even the spider on his throat -- should disqualify him from any job he is otherwise qualified for.

"I won't stop being tattooed because people don't like it. All my tattoos have meaning," said Parrish, explaining that the spider and web, for example, refers to Sir Walter Scott's famous quote, "Oh what a tangled web we weave . . . ," which reminds him never to lie.

One of his favorite TV shows, Miami Ink, chronicles the lives of tattoo artists and the clients they deal with. But, says Parrish, "it shows all the upside and not the downside -- what you have to go through afterwards."


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 30, 2007)

no one should get a tat that is out in the open if the ever expect to work in a service type industry.  however what folks do to their bodys is 100% up to them and none of anyone else's business, they just have to deal with the consequences as they come up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 30, 2007)

> they just have to deal with the consequences as they come up.



You said it.  One of the hallmarks of our current society is a general belief, very sincerely held, that one should not have to suffer the consequences of one's bad decisions.

Same thing about bizarre face piercings.  You certainly have the right to punch as many holes as you want in whatever part of your body that you want.  I certainly have the right not to hire you.


----------



## cardfan (May 30, 2007)

another prime example of someone doing something to themselves and expecting all of us to bow down and cater to their needs....you gotta live with the decisions you make everyday....


----------



## opie44 (May 30, 2007)

I had the same question...there was a Christian college professor who did a week long sermon at my church a while back...I checked out his website and found this under the Q&A.
http://markmoore.org/resources/qanda/tattoos.html


----------



## GAcarver (Aug 24, 2009)

I have three tats and plan on a few more, they do not make me a bad person, my tats are in good taste, I don't drink, smoke or bar hop, I'm a family man and love my family with all my heart, I believe in God.  What effect would a tattoo have on me to do my job? NONE. I have met people with tats all over them, great people, would give you the shirt off thier back, and I have met people with no tats and would not let my dog stay with them. I don't think you should judge people
for what they look like. Some my want to look in the mirror a little longer.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 24, 2009)

What one might consider "defacing" another might consider embellishing and improving.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 24, 2009)

Hire me....


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 24, 2009)

Somehow I don't feel right by someone looking like this saying, may I take your order please ?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 24, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> What one might consider "defacing" another might consider embellishing and improving.



I believe thats why it is prohibited in the OT, how can you improve upon something created in the image of a perfect God, by a perfect God?


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Somehow I don't feel right by someone looking like this saying, may I take your order please ?



Yea. Its like having the very visible print of the engine's cubic inch on your corvette's hood. It is much better, in my view, to look like this on the real inside and let people guess what your running.

I love many people who have tatoos.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/btuxO-C2IzE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/btuxO-C2IzE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 24, 2009)

All of us are where we are in life because of the choices we made.

If you choose to cover yourself with visible tats, you choose to severly limit your job opportunities

Is anyone really surprised by that


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I believe thats why it is prohibited in the OT.........



Where?  The Book of "Duderonomy?"


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I believe thats why it is prohibited in the OT, how can you improve upon something created in the image of a perfect God, by a perfect God?



Tell that to Eve and see how serious your statement  is appreciated for appearing so perfect.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and guys, lets remember that as Christians we are called to look upon the inward man-like the Father. 
As Jesus said, it is not the outward appearance that sanctifies a believer, it is the inward man.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 24, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Where?  The Book of "Duderonomy?"



Leviticus 19
28Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 24, 2009)

If you want to follow the rules of Israelites as decreed by Moses, OK.
There are some real doozies in there.


----------



## earl (Aug 24, 2009)

I think those two are in Amway sales.


----------



## delta708 (Aug 24, 2009)

Leviticus 19; 28  or any verse saying not to deface your body because it is a temple---Do you think this applies to tattoes only or does plastic surgery count also. Just wondering.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 24, 2009)

Got 4 of them, not really sure if I agree with a Prohibition on them for Christians, Have to noodle that around a bit.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 24, 2009)

I got two back when I was a filthy living, beer guzling, womanizing, lying, stealing, pride filled heathen. Then I met Jesus Christ he took all that trash from out of my heart and put the Holy Spirit inside me. . I still got them two scars from before I got saved, I keep em covered up where people can't see.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 24, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I got two back when I was a filthy living, beer guzling, womanizing, lying, stealing, pride filled heathen.


 
Well at least you stopped stealing


----------



## opie44 (Aug 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Leviticus 19
> 28Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.



Not to start an argument here, but as Christians, I believe we are not bound to Old Testament Laws...If we were, We'd all have long beards and Curls coming down the sides of our heads as Lev 19:27 states we should.  From the research I have done on the matter b/c I had this very question recently, People in those times got tattoos and markings in ceremonies to false gods... I believe that we have to make our own decision on the matter...Check this website I found that helps with the issue as well 
http://markmoore.org/resources/qanda/tattoos.shtml


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.religioustattoos.net/


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 24, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Leviticus 19
> 28Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.



some things in the OT are just as valid today as they were 3000 years ago and this is one of them,,, 

there is nothing good that can come from a tattoo. nothing. the heathens do it. the pagans do it. the evil do it. the wicked do it. the witches do it... the Bible says DON'T!! let see... how many more reasons would a Christian need to NOT put markings on their body...?

if you want to go before God and explain why you marked up your body, yet claimed to love Him...? go for it... not me nor my family will break this commandment...

if you got one, while you were unsaved and repented... thats one thing... but to call yourself a Christ follower and then go out and break the commandments of the Bible...


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 24, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> some things in the OT are just as valid today as they were 3000 years ago and this is one of them,,,
> 
> there is nothing good that can come from a tattoo. nothing. the heathens do it. the pagans do it. the evil do it. the wicked do it. the witches do it... the Bible says DON'T!! let see... how many more reasons would a Christian need to NOT put markings on their body...?
> 
> ...



I'm a Christian and I have two tatoos. I also call myself a Christian. I'm not a perfect one...last time I checked there was only one of those. You walked on water lately??? " Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 24, 2009)

What if your tattoo say:    "John 3:16"?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

so i will go to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- because i have 2 tattos?


----------



## formula1 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re:*

I really don't care as long as you have given your life to Jesus Christ.  But you should care, as your body is the temple of the Holy Spirit.  Personally, I don't want to do anything to hinder that relationship.  This one is easy to keep and there are many more difficult challenges we face as Believers.

Anyone want to discuss how Pride has tattooed your heart?  Oops, sorry, off topic!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> What if your tattoo say:    "John 3:16"?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 24, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> some things in the OT are just as valid today as they were 3000 years ago and this is one of them,,,
> 
> there is nothing good that can come from a tattoo. nothing. the heathens do it. the pagans do it. the evil do it. the wicked do it. the witches do it... the Bible says DON'T!! let see... how many more reasons would a Christian need to NOT put markings on their body...?
> 
> ...



Somebody needs a study in Galatians Chapter 5.


----------



## SneekEE (Aug 24, 2009)

1 Peter 1:16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

Heb. 12:14Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:

_We as christians are called to be holy, to be different from the rest of the world.That beeing said, consider these passages as well._

Rom. 14:1Accept him whose faith is weak, without passing judgment on disputable matters. 2One man's faith allows him to eat everything, but another man, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables. 3The man who eats everything must not look down on him who does not, and the man who does not eat everything must not condemn the man who does, for God has accepted him. 4Who are you to judge someone else's servant? To his own master he stands or falls. And he will stand, for the Lord is able to make him stand. 
 5One man considers one day more sacred than another; another man considers every day alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. 6He who regards one day as special, does so to the Lord. He who eats meat, eats to the Lord, for he gives thanks to God; and he who abstains, does so to the Lord and gives thanks to God. 7For none of us lives to himself alone and none of us dies to himself alone. 8If we live, we live to the Lord; and if we die, we die to the Lord. So, whether we live or die, we belong to the Lord. 


_My advice would be, if you are saved, then you have recieved Gods Spirit, and Word to guide you. Study His Word, and ask Him what He thinks.My personal oppinion is I should not get a tat, it would only be to draw attention to myself, instead of my Lord._

God bless


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 24, 2009)

just because tim tebow put "john 3:16" on his face for a game does not make him saved. i am not saying that he is not, but it does not matter what you mark on your body... it aint gonna help you go to heaven..

if a person is unsaved and gets a tattoo... so be it.  God forgives those things,,, but a born-again Christian should not go out and break God's commands.

Lev 19:28 is clear... do not mark your body up.  to say that command is ineffect is to say that "thou shall not kill" is not in effect.
there is no reason why a Christ follower should go down and mark up their body with paint when the Bible says not to...

would you rather go before God on judgement day and say, "Lord, i wanted a tattoo but did not get one because of Lev 19:28" or... "Lord, even tho You said in Lev 19:28 NOT to get a tattoo... i did it any way..." 

wake up people. if you're gonna follow Christ, then follow Christ. if you're gonna follow the world then follow the world...


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 24, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> 1 Peter 1:16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.
> 
> Heb. 12:14Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:
> 
> ...


----------



## firebiker (Aug 24, 2009)

*Yeah, I like the way a few FAT people chimed in with their disapproval of Tat's.
guess what Gluttonys a Sin ! you might wanna get on a diet before you cast your stones.

proud owner of 17 Tat's and more to come.*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 24, 2009)

The HR gal has a Celtic ring around her ankle, the VP has a special ops tatoo on his fore arm, lots of gals with ankle tats showing.

Dont think the work place would be an issue as long as you dont look like feral. I think the premise of growing acceptance is correct.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 24, 2009)

I bet God is more interested in your discipleship than your tattoo.

As long as tattoo's  involve jabbing needles into my skin hundreds of times, I won't be getting a tattoo.


----------



## opie44 (Aug 24, 2009)

So according to some arguments here... there is no smoking, drinking, tobacco chewing or you will be condemned...  

Everyone has their own interpretation of the Bible..some are different than others and this thread can go on forever with no opinions changed...You have to make up your own mind and decide if you think it is right or wrong. and if you cant decide...pray on it


----------



## BeenHuntn (Aug 24, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> I bet God is more interested in your discipleship than your tattoo.
> 
> As long as tattoo's  involve jabbing needles into my skin hundreds of times, I won't be getting a tattoo.



Matthew 21:6
And the disciples went, and did as Jesus commanded them,

John 8:31
Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed.

if Jesus saidf in Lev, to not get body markings... shouldn't we "continue in His Word?"...


----------



## wholenotem (Aug 25, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> I bet God is more interested in your discipleship than your tattoo.
> 
> As long as tattoo's  involve jabbing needles into my skin hundreds of times, I won't be getting a tattoo.



I'm with Ya! I'm alergic to pain!


----------



## wholenotem (Aug 25, 2009)

firebiker said:


> *Yeah, I like the way a few FAT people chimed in with their disapproval of Tat's.guess what Gluttonys a Sin ! you might wanna get on a diet before you cast your stones.
> 
> proud owner of 17 Tat's and more to come.*



Easy now! I'm a fat boy , I ain't throwed no stones. I think it really doesn't matter what we think, It matters what God says either we choose to obey or disobey. He's big enough to deal with each of us on an individual basis, no matter what our short comings are. I think He's more concerned about our efforts to become more like His Son.

 Ro 8:29 ¶ For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2009)

GAcarver said:


> I have three tats and plan on a few more, they do not make me a bad person, my tats are in good taste, I don't drink, smoke or bar hop, I'm a family man and love my family with all my heart, I believe in God.  What effect would a tattoo have on me to do my job? NONE. I have met people with tats all over them, great people, would give you the shirt off thier back, and I have met people with no tats and would not let my dog stay with them. I don't think you should judge people
> for what they look like. Some my want to look in the mirror a little longer.





Great post.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> some things in the OT are just as valid today as they were 3000 years ago and this is one of them,,,
> 
> there is nothing good that can come from a tattoo. nothing. the heathens do it. the pagans do it. the evil do it. the wicked do it. the witches do it... the Bible says DON'T!! let see... how many more reasons would a Christian need to NOT put markings on their body...?
> 
> ...



What say you if one of your family members decides to get a tattoo whether it be of religious origin or not?


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im glad to see there are a few who dont judge i have around 34 tattoos and my ears stretched out almost an 1" i have most of mine visable i just like to be different out of a whole redneck family i have the only tats and piercings and its weird because i know if they wasnt my family they would want nothing to do with me


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 25, 2009)

That brings up another subject.. Everybody quoteing the bible regarding marking or cutting their flesh.... Does it say in Leviticus 19:28 that it is permissable to cut or mark ones flesh if one is a female pierceing her ears!?!?!  Wow, just think of all the Christian women out there deliberately defacing their bodies!!!!!  Answer that one for me "Beenhuntin"...


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think that if you get one understand that it might not be acceptable in certain jobs if they are visable.  I have three all can be covered with a long sleeve shirt.  I thaught long and hard about what i have on my body and all three of wich cary HUGE personal reasons behind them.  As for the relgious side of it....who cares to each his own...we all have our vices


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 25, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> That brings up another subject.. Everybody quoteing the bible regarding marking or cutting their flesh.... Does it say in Leviticus 19:28 that it is permissable to cut or mark ones flesh if one is a female pierceing her ears!?!?!  Wow, just think of all the Christian women out there deliberately defacing their bodies!!!!!  Answer that one for me "Beenhuntin"...



great point...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow...this is a touchy topic.  I guess a lot more people read in here than post until it hits a little close to home

Do I have any tatoos?  no.  Do I like tatoos?  Not really.  Do I think it is okay to get tatoos?  When you're an adult, you can decide for yourself.  

Personally, I don't really like Bible verses as tatoos.  Just think it is a little bit of a stretch..kinda like you're trying to justify something by making it a Bible verse.  But hey....that is just my opinion.

I don't think you can take the levitical code and apply it to society today.  I mean...after all, we do eat meat from animals with a split hoof.  And if you are going to apply the "my body is a temple and I don't want to defile it with tatoos" what other stuff do you put in it that is socially acceptable.  Do you eat butter?  Not healthy.  Do you eat fried chicken?  Not healthy.  Do you exercise 30 minutes a day 3 times a week?  You better....cause remember, your body is a temple and you want to keep it in shape

Like the Baptist preacher...his belt buckle is facing the floor and his radar detector in the windshield of his truck, gets up in the pulpit and says if you touch alcohol or smoke a cigar, you're going to he11.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 25, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...this is a touchy topic.  I guess a lot more people read in here than post until it hits a little close to home
> 
> Do I have any tatoos?  no.  Do I like tatoos?  Not really.  Do I think it is okay to get tatoos?  When you're an adult, you can decide for yourself.
> 
> ...




I got to agree with you RJ, Funny how people will justify keeping some of the old laws because they fit "Their View" or "Denominational Outlook" of modern things but flat out ignore some of the other laws that don't suit their fancy.

Some of the very same people who would frown on someone for having a beer or using tobacco have no problem lining up at the feed trough at Golden Corral on Sunday after church to gorge themselves even though they are already big as the side of the Proverbial Barn and have diabetes and high blood pressure from a lifetime of poor choices of what to put in their "Temple" of a body.

Aint Hypocrisy Grand

If you feel justified in judging other's by the Law as set for for the people in the old Testament, I would think you had best be ready to uphold the Full Law with no exceptions and had best be ready to be judged by the Full Law.

Good Luck


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow people certainly get up in arms over this subject...
God loves everyone and we Christians are to do the same.
I have lots of tattooed friends-most of whom are nicer than many "christians" I know. 
However, I do not believe God ignores what we do to our flesh. Whether it is gluttony, alcoholism, smoking, lack of personal hygiene-whatever. We are to take care of the bodies God gave us. That is Biblical FACT. Yes, if you are 5'3" and 250 pounds you need to get out and walk off some weight. 
The Father instructed us to take care of the bodies he gave us. 
We are created in God's likeness. 
It is up to you to determine whether or not tattoos hinder your walk with Christ. 
Personally, I do not think anything I put on my skin will make me a better person, help spread the gospel, provide a good example for others to follow, or be a temple of God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 25, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Wow people certainly get up in arms over this subject...
> God loves everyone and we Christians are to do the same.
> I have lots of tattooed friends-most of whom are nicer than many "christians" I know.
> However, I do not believe God ignores what we do to our flesh. Whether it is gluttony, alcoholism, smoking, lack of personal hygiene-whatever. We are to take care of the bodies God gave us. That is Biblical FACT. Yes, if you are 5'3" and 250 pounds you need to get out and walk off some weight.
> ...



If I had a tattoo, it would be a little dot.  One small dot.
Then I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 25, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> If I had a tattoo, it would be a little dot.  One small dot.
> Then I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## Chemical_Jacket (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the point of the Leviticus 19 quote was so that the Israelites would be different from the people around them, who made a practice of dyeing and cutting their skin.  The chapter starts out by telling them to be "holy," that is, separate from the people around them.

In fact, the tattooing practices were associated with pagan worship; so by saying "don't get tattoos," God was essentially saying "don't worship pagan gods"--which every Christian can agree on.  If I got a tattoo today, it wouldn't be in some pagan worship ceremony, so I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be violating the intent of that law.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 8, 2009)

Have a ton of friends and aquaintances with ink. And I don't have real strong feelings either way.  

But the same reasons that cause rejection of someone with visible tattoos by employers and their customers would apply to inked folks when witnessing. 

Given society as a whole's attitude towards tattoos and non-traditional piercings, I believe that many people would reject the message of someone that's sharing the Gospel if they were covered in tats or piercings. 

Are they wrong for how they feel? Probably. But regardless, it would still hinder the ability to effectivly share.   

And if self expression got in the way of being able to effectively obey the Great Commission, I"d have to pass on having them.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 8, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Have a ton of friends and aquaintances with ink. And I don't have real strong feelings either way.
> 
> But the same reasons that cause rejection of someone with visible tattoos by employers and their customers would apply to inked folks when witnessing.
> 
> ...




That is definitely something to chew on right there...


----------



## CRT (Sep 8, 2009)

DYK, Christians were first called Christians (meaning "little Christs") in Antioch (see Acts 11). They didn't call themselves Christians, but were called that (condescendingly) because they didn't look, act, think, talk or speak like the rest of the "world". They were radically different from even the "religious" people of the day.

Funny how today, we want to look, act, think, talk or speak just like the rest of the "world", but it's okay, because _we call ourselves_ "Christians".

True Christians are slaves to their Master because they were bought with a price, and live to serve Him out of gratitude for the high price He paid for their souls. So "self expression" pretty much takes a backseat to the "will of my Father". 

Just something to ponder...

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 8, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> DYK, Christians were first called Christians (meaning "little Christs") in Antioch (see Acts 11). They didn't call themselves Christians, but were called that (condescendingly) because they didn't look, act, think, talk or speak like the rest of the "world". They were radically different from even the "religious" people of the day.
> 
> Funny how today, we want to look, act, think, talk or speak just like the rest of the "world", but it's okay, because _we call ourselves_ "Christians".
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## CDNbybirthGAbygraceofgod (Sep 10, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Leviticus 19
> 28Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.



The "cuttings in your flesh" is a translation of Hebrew words meaning "laceration for soul" which I thought was really poetic. As for the "print any marks" the term technically applies to branding.


----------

